# IT's SUNDAY what schwinns did we find this week



## vintage2wheel (Jul 29, 2012)

IT's Sunday what prewar/vintage schwinn bicycles/parts/fun stuff Did we find this week?

Post some pictures and show us what you got...


----------



## jd56 (Jul 29, 2012)

Well some have heard...I have made it to this side of the forum with a schwinn. In fact it may be a number of schwinns rolled into one.
Regardless its still a schwinn.
Started out as a 55 Jaguar. Now it is possibly part early 50s / 57 /59
MW with a taste of a HW.
Pleased to have it as my starter Schwinn. Great price and she/he looks good with all the parts...need a tank to add to the mix.
Also picked up a 2 jewel chrome rear rack and a schwinn headlight.

Couldnt have happen without a Cabe member. Thanks Mitch














Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 29, 2012)

*Bike*

Very nice good score


----------



## oquinn (Jul 29, 2012)

*Ask and you shall recieve.I got my wz*

I am very pleased with my find .


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 29, 2012)

*Nice*

Cool score nice find


----------



## ohdeebee (Jul 29, 2012)

*'70 Apple Krate*

Just picked this up from the original owner.


----------



## jd56 (Jul 30, 2012)

*rear hub brake arm??*



oquinn said:


> I am very pleased with my find .View attachment 59499View attachment 59500View attachment 59501View attachment 59502View attachment 59503




So whats the deal with the rear brake arm bracket. I've never seen that configuration...is this a schwinn thing?


----------



## Richard Bergdahl (Jul 30, 2012)

jd56 said:


> So whats the deal with the rear brake arm bracket. I've never seen that configuration...is this a schwinn thing?




Looks like a fine piece of backyard engineering to me .


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 30, 2012)

jd56 said:


> So whats the deal with the rear brake arm bracket. I've never seen that configuration...is this a schwinn thing?




It's just stronger and more secure to handle the extra load and speed of the motor. Not necessary, but smart. Common on Schwinn WZs..


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 30, 2012)

Autocycleplane said:


> It's just stronger and more secure to handle the extra load and speed of the motor. Not necessary, but smart. Common on Schwinn WZs..




I have seen that done on Whizzers before but it sort of defies clear logic to me. Ultimately the week point is the clamp and bolt for the reaction arm which are the same pieces used to secure it in the standard position, plus one more nut and bolt is added to the linkage. The other thing that I see is that in a standard setup there is no possibility for the clamp to reposition itself along the chainstay. With a linkage as shown it is possible that if the chain stay clamp is at all loose, a strong pull could cause the clamp to slide backward along the stay delaying braking half a turn until everything locks up.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jul 30, 2012)

That is a factory WZ/Schwinn welded on bracket. The thinking was that with

hard braking, the rear stays might bend or mess up. They were thinking leverage

here. Good score, those things are getting uber rare.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jul 30, 2012)

BlueTarp said:


> I have seen that done on Whizzers before but it sort of defies clear logic to me. Ultimately the week point is the clamp and bolt for the reaction arm which are the same pieces used to secure it in the standard position, plus one more nut and bolt is added to the linkage. The other thing that I see is that in a standard setup there is no possibility for the clamp to reposition itself along the chainstay. With a linkage as shown it is possible that if the chain stay clamp is at all loose, a strong pull could cause the clamp to slide backward along the stay delaying braking half a turn until everything locks up.




Yeah it's hard to tell but that is actually a welded bracket the arm attaches to, not a simple thin band like a normal coaster. And the coaster side is double shear too so the bolt is plenty strong. That's why his WZ frame is so cool - it has the notches for the belt on the frame and fender, in addition to the brake arm bracket. And a stiff spring for the fork...

I had a really nice chassis I sold because I could find a decent motor. It was a great rider, although a tank!!


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Latest toy*

1937 schwinn cycleplane disassembled it today gonna be a great bike 
Here's a pic





I love my schwinn's
Also acquired I nice Troxel seat from a bro !!


----------



## jd56 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Sweet*



Spence36 said:


> 1937 schwinn cycleplane disassembled it today gonna be a great bike
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> ...




Nice Spence!!

Someday


----------



## mruiz (Jul 31, 2012)

Someone needs to repop those tanks, before they make them in Taiwan.
 Mitch


----------



## otg (Jul 31, 2012)

I found this 71 Super Sport this week, Seems to be in good shape, pretty dirty from storage. The original owner recently passed away, he was in his 80's. The bike appears to have been stored when it was fairly new. Needs an overhaul, but probably is a keeper.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 31, 2012)

*good score guys*

nice bike chris cant wait to see it


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 31, 2012)

*I saw this bike at the LB Swapmeet.*



Spence36 said:


> 1937 schwinn cycleplane disassembled it today gonna be a great bike
> Here's a pic
> 
> 
> ...




Is this the same bike at LB swapmeet?  Nice Bike!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Jul 31, 2012)

*not at LB*

you saw tom clarks cycleplane at the swap chris did not take this bike


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 31, 2012)

*Girls Corvette*

Haven't hung out here in a while but I'd like to a bit more often.... The contentious behavior surrounding these old bikes has me a bit turned off, and it's been all but impossible to find the really old ones I'm looking for.

Anyway, here's a nice, very early girls Corvette. It was very dirty but I thought I could see a diamond through the cobwebs. I prefer the single speed/coaster versions of the Vette like this one to the 3 speeds. The cables, calipers, and levers really detract from the look of the bike.
Renderings of the first Corvettes show the old style spring seats, with the vinyl 'S' seats coming not long after. I'd like to think this saddle is original??? This is a very early serial number bike.
Needs the original grips put back on but meh.


----------



## oquinn (Jul 31, 2012)

*Well I tried to get a wz but!!*



Larmo63 said:


> That is a factory WZ/Schwinn welded on bracket. The thinking was that with
> 
> hard braking, the rear stays might bend or mess up. They were thinking leverage
> 
> here. Good score, those things are getting uber rare.




 The bike has the welded on bracket mount,the super heavy spring the two factory looking dimples and every thing looked great.I stripped every part off down to the naked frame.Then I looked for the serial # and this is what it says h140959   at least this bike was my girl friend so she didn charge me very much..


----------



## Germax (Jul 31, 2012)

I am new to the forum but caught by the Schwinn Bikes......

My first buy 3 weeks ago: 58 Jaguar Mark II:






Two weeks ago at a garage clean-out: 1986 World Sport 12 speed:





Last saturday a repainted Hornet, have not checked the serial no. yet (no time since my son drives it continuously





And today one person in our office building was cleaning his storage unit and got a Puch Marco Polo, same usae as the world sport, no picture yet but some person is selling one on the web.

http://img.inkfrog.com/click_enlarg...lo_141534.JPG&username=bbcbikes&aid=109631571


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 31, 2012)

*My mistake.*



vintage2wheel said:


> you saw tom clarks cycleplane at the swap chris did not take this bike




They almost looked identical.


----------



## Rednkentucky (Jul 31, 2012)

I am new to bicycle collecting and have been looking every where for a project. Found this 1960 Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar for 45$. Don't know if I did to bad but thought its worth a try. Everything seems to work of course I just might need some tires and a chain.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jul 31, 2012)

*Did great*



Rednkentucky said:


> I am new to bicycle collecting and have been looking every where for a project. Found this 1960 Schwinn Mark IV Jaguar for 45$. Don't know if I did to bad but thought its worth a try. Everything seems to work of course I just might need some tires and a chain.




For $45 you did great. Your missing a lot of parts. But finding them is the best part. Here is my 62.


----------



## Rednkentucky (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow! Your bike is amazing. Did you restore it to that condition or buy it that way? How would I go about figuring out what all is missing?


----------



## Spence36 (Aug 1, 2012)

*Nope*



cyberpaull said:


> Is this the same bike at LB swapmeet?  Nice Bike!




Mine came from back east


----------



## trixonian (Aug 1, 2012)

*First post, a Tiger*

Hello, I am new to this forum and relatively to bike collecting after many years of drum collecting.

I just bought a Schwinn Tiger this week.  ($80 - not a steal, but I'm guessing a fair price)  To my untrained eye it's mostly original except for rims and pedals.  The original rims were a white enameled finish but so severely rusty the seller put these on from another bike.  Anyone think the original rims are worth fixing for a bike in this condition?  I'm not planning a cosmetic restoration, just a complete disassembly, cleaning and lube, and then giving it to a friend.

BTW, this is a great site, I look forward to spending some time here!


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 1, 2012)

*Missing parts.*



Rednkentucky said:


> Wow! Your bike is amazing. Did you restore it to that condition or buy it that way? How would I go about figuring out what all is missing?





The Pictures don't tell me everything, But from what I can see is.  You will need a Tank, Handle Bars, Rear Rack, Rear "S" Refector, Front brake, and Decals. My bike is all original, you can use it as a reference.  I bought this bike from a collector in this condition. Good luck Paul


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 1, 2012)

trixonian said:


> Hello, I am new to this forum and relatively to bike collecting after many years of drum collecting.
> 
> I just bought a Schwinn Tiger this week.  ($80 - not a steal, but I'm guessing a fair price)  To my untrained eye it's mostly original except for rims and pedals.  The original rims were a white enameled finish but so severely rusty the seller put these on from another bike.  Anyone think the original rims are worth fixing for a bike in this condition?  I'm not planning a cosmetic restoration, just a complete disassembly, cleaning and lube, and then giving it to a friend.
> 
> BTW, this is a great site, I look forward to spending some time here!





I don't know where you live, but by California standards You did great on that bike. Out here that bike is $200 easy. If rims were S7 it would be $300+.


----------



## trixonian (Aug 1, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> I don't know where you live, but by California standards You did great on that bike. Out here that bike is $200 easy. If rims were S7 it would be $300+.




Hi Cyberpaul, I live in Indiana so our prices are a little lower generally.  For under $100 so I assume I did ok, but I will have to put some sweat equity back into it.

I fixed up a 70's Collegiate for my wife last year and learned that I needed specific Schwinn tires for that.  This Tiger is supposedly a '65 and had white enameled rims.  Would they be the S7 size at that era?  They just seemed so rusty....   At what point are the rims worth fixing or not?  The front one had virtually no paint because of so much rust.  I am mechanically inclined but it seems like a big job contemplating possibly needing new spokes and re-lacing a rim.


----------



## cyberpaull (Aug 1, 2012)

*rust on rims*



trixonian said:


> Hi Cyberpaul, I live in Indiana so our prices are a little lower generally.  For under $100 so I assume I did ok, but I will have to put some sweat equity back into it.
> 
> I fixed up a 70's Collegiate for my wife last year and learned that I needed specific Schwinn tires for that.  This Tiger is supposedly a '65 and had white enameled rims.  Would they be the S7 size at that era?  They just seemed so rusty....   At what point are the rims worth fixing or not?  The front one had virtually no paint because of so much rust.  I am mechanically inclined but it seems like a big job contemplating possibly needing new spokes and re-lacing a rim.




It all depends if we're talking surface rust or rust that goes deep. Sometimes replacing the rims with other S7 may be a cheaper route? Choices you will have to make. Good luck


----------



## chmoliver (Aug 1, 2012)

*'79 Lightweight(?)*

My fianceé wanted a bike to tool around on in the city, so she gets my Monkey Ward.  Which means that I have the opportunity to build up my own city bike!  Found for $25.  Needs wheels, handebars, pedals, good paint and a LOT of grease!


----------



## vintage2wheel (Aug 2, 2012)

*nice*

nice find nice bike


----------



## trixonian (Aug 2, 2012)

cyberpaull said:


> It all depends if we're talking surface rust or rust that goes deep. Sometimes replacing the rims with other S7 may be a cheaper route? Choices you will have to make. Good luck




Thank you for that idea.

BTW, Nice bikes everyone!


----------



## cyclebuster (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice WZ!! Same as mine, serial number is close to as I recall. 

This is a bigg HA HA to the guy on here that said all WZ have WZ serial numbers. 

They certainly do not. 

The extended brake arm is to clearance the belt spool, i was told, makes no sense. 

mine has everything yous does, except correct rear fender and wheel. Looking hard for one.
Mine is rideable with a drop center on the back, like yours has the correct S2 wheels, heavy springer, drum front brake with .105 spokes.
your bike uses a standard feather chainguard, with full length lines, no flat spot for a logo sticker. 
Welcome to EXPENSIVE Parts chasing 101. Like my Airflow, peices for these are hoarded and guarded closely. Rots of ruck finding an H model whizzer kit, that is anywheres near runnable. And i hear that pistons and cylinders are unavailable at any price. I am going to build mine with a painted up junk hollow engine and hang it on the wall, until i can find an engine. If you have thousands of dollars you can get er done. I have time on my side is all.


----------



## oquinn (Aug 4, 2012)

*Oh yea I Need!*

A standard feather chaingaurd!!


----------

